# Squids are disgusting.....



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So I am doing my part to destroy them...

9405 5036 9930 0251 1892 32
9405 5036 9930 0251 1892 49
9405 5036 9930 0251 1892 63
9405 5036 9930 0251 1892 56

So long bitches....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

What's with and who is this guy? He sure seems to love llamas... Kipp send him an invite already, he is practicaly kneeling in front of an image of you already.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

the big question is, what is he doing while kneeling in front of president err I mean captain ass?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> What's with and who is this guy? He sure seems to love llamas... Kipp send him an invite already, he is practicaly kneeling in front of an image of you already.


this is true! but I like his style!!!! we should snag this guy before he grows hooves


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Why did you have to go and do that Andy? Sipping too much Llama kool-aid?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh don't get all butt hurt. You guys chose the name squids. There is no kneeling. I don't need to be measured by the size of my social group like some of you. I think you guys might all have a Napoleon complex or something.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

its not the size of the social group that matters, its how you use it, the size is just a bonus:boxing:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Measured by the size of our social group? Sir, we three original squids stood against the entire ZK army by ourselves from the beginning. Many of us stood 2 or 3 strong, or even alone against the tyranny of the ZK.

Now, others have risen to the occasion with us and we stand united.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Measured by the size of our social group? Sir, we three original squids stood against the entire ZK army by ourselves from the beginning. Many of us stood 2 or 3 strong, or even alone against the tyranny of the ZK.
> 
> Now, others have risen to the occasion with us and we stand united.


Just because you won the battle does not mean you won the war sir. Just because you are still standing against the ZK, means nothing. Confidence and cockiness could be your downfall.

Muahahaha


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

zenom said:


> Just because you won the battle does not mean you won the war sir. Just because you are still standing against the ZK, means nothing. *Confidence and cockiness could be your downfall*.
> 
> Muahahaha


or it could be the ZKs downfall:mischief:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If cockiness means your downfall... Then Kipp would be on the lowest peg on Puff :wink:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Measured by the size of our social group? Sir, we three original squids stood against the entire ZK army by ourselves from the beginning. Many of us stood 2 or 3 strong, or even alone against the tyranny of the ZK.
> 
> Now, others have risen to the occasion with us and we stand united.


Hey I was even a thorn in their side until I got bored... ask Kipp and Benn LMAO


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey I was even a thorn in their side until I got bored... ask Kipp and Benn LMAO


That puts you in the standing alone against ZK tyranny.

Well you WERE in that section. No longer.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

he asking for massive counter strike. he's got some cojones this one. none the less can't wait to see some the calimari devastation


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I like calamari.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh and before you guys get smart and think like "let's see whose profile he went to". I went to all of them so you couldn't tell. 


zenom .... out.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I like calamari.


Everyone likes calimari. 



zenom said:


> Oh and before you guys get smart and think like "let's see whose profile he went to". I went to all of them so you couldn't tell.
> 
> zenom .... out.


lol. He went to "all of them." But he doesn't even know who all of us _are _yet!

Still... props for trying to take us on.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I like calamari.


mmmmmm, calamari...with a bit of lemon juice and cocktail sauce spiced up with tabasco...mmmmmmmmm :hungry:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Went to your profile, but remembered you were moving... Hence no DC reply from me yet... However I am thinking of PMing Brain... Because although he is a llama, the llamas have been very helpful in providing addresses to targets in the past for me. Even llama sympathetic targets (hell even llamas themselves).



piperdown said:


> :hungry:


I want to see a bear wearing a bib and holding silverwear...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I like...I like! Nicely done Andy!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

He already told me he's not selling his current place so all squids can feel free to bomb the hell out of him. I would post a DC here directed at Zenom, but I already did that earlier today before he got a chubby for llamas.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> He already told me he's not selling his current place so all squids can feel free to bomb the hell out of him. I would post a DC here directed at Zenom, but I already did that earlier today before he got a chubby for llamas.


I wouldn't do that. I am not selling this place, but it is going to be my cottage home and I just got a phone call 20 mins ago saying I am closing on Monday at 1pm for my new house. I will still be back and forth next week, but your packages are already at the post office. Enjoy


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I geuss Andy decided to act while all the Llamas hide in the corner shaking in fear. 

You would think he is going for the Llama boy scout badge or something. :biggrin:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> he asking for massive counter strike. he's got some cojones this one. none the less can't wait to see some the calimari devastation


All part of the fun man, all part of the fun. I am grinning ear to ear. See I had to offload some smokes so I can buy a new box of some Limited Edition's at the local B&M tonight. So it was more or less I had to make room.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

My favorite thing about all of this is that the Squids have now become the thing they despise the most...they are the Walmart of Bombings...tons of cheap cigars will be flying high over these United States by 20+ BOTL that enjoy these terrible cigars and feel that others should enjoy them too. They can no longer "stand up against the tyranny of ZK", right? ZK isn't the largest group any more, right? Welcome to Squidmart...may I help you?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> He already told me he's not selling his current place so all squids can feel free to bomb the hell out of him. I would post a DC here directed at Zenom, but I already did that earlier today before he got a chubby for llamas.


There is no chubby, did you guys ever thing some of this was in the works before you went on this Bomb Squid Circle Jerk?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> My favorite thing about all of this is that the Squids have now become the thing they despise the most...they are the Walmart of Bombings...tons of cheap cigars will be flying high over these United States by 20+ BOTL that enjoy these terrible cigars and feel that others should enjoy them too. They can no longer "stand up against the tyranny of ZK", right? ZK isn't the largest group any more, right? Welcome to Squidmart...may I help you?


See and I put thought into my deliveries. One person got a PIO Resurrection (limited release), a couple got some Padron 1964's, and I wont say what else, but that is just a taste of what went out.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> that enjoy these terrible cigars and feel that others should enjoy them too


You have to share the love, no matter what kind of love it is :wink:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> You have to share the love, no matter what kind of love it is :wink:


Thats just wrong. I am all for love, but I am not sharing man love. You guys keep that amongst the squids.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> My favorite thing about all of this is that the Squids have now become the thing they despise the most...they are the Walmart of Bombings...tons of cheap cigars will be flying high over these United States by 20+ BOTL that enjoy these terrible cigars and feel that others should enjoy them too. They can no longer "stand up against the tyranny of ZK", right? ZK isn't the largest group any more, right? Welcome to Squidmart...may I help you?


Don't make me bomb a box of Padron 1926 just to prove you wrong! :kicknuts:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

zenom said:


> Thats just wrong. I am all for love, .


Thats right, Andy is working hard to get some Llama love :smoke:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> Thats right, Andy is working hard to get some Llama love :smoke:


I am more of an Alpaca man myself.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> My favorite thing about all of this is that the Squids have now become the thing they despise the most...they are the Walmart of Bombings...


We have nothing against WalMart. We dislike llamas. I see nothing about us becoming what we most dispise here.



primetime76 said:


> They can no longer "stand up against the tyranny of ZK", right?


The only way we no longer stand against the tyranny of the ZK is if the ZK has been defeated. Are you admitting defeat, Kipp?!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> We have nothing against WalMart. We dislike llamas. I see nothing about us becoming what we most dispise here.
> 
> The only way we no longer stand against the tyranny of the ZK is if the ZK has been defeated. Are you admitting defeat, Kipp?!


Really you have nothing against something that would allow this?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=265356206808803


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> Really you have nothing against something that would allow this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=265356206808803


I rephrase... our purpose is not to stand against WalMart. Our purpose is to stand against the tyranny of the ZK.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I rephrase... our purpose is not to stand against WalMart. Our purpose is to stand against the tyranny of the ZK.


See that, you already backed down. That's a sign of weakness.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

In case any one is wondering why I haven't posted any smack talk, let me just say this...."I let my bombs do the talking." Enough said!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> in case any one is wondering why i haven't posted any smack talk, let me just say this...."i let my bombs do the talking." enough said!


lolol

o

l


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

zenom said:


> Oh and before you guys get smart and think like "let's see whose profile he went to". I went to all of them so you couldn't tell.
> 
> zenom .... out.


What would be the point of that sir? You had to have gone to another thread or something to get our addresses seeing as you cant look up our addresses anyway.

August to October does not equal 90 days. Thats right, squids can do math too!

Just lettin you know that your silly trick was pointless :tease:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Shibby said:


> What would be the point of that sir? You had to have gone to another thread or something to get our addresses seeing as you cant look up our addresses anyway.
> 
> August to October does not equal 90 days. Thats right, squids can do math too!
> 
> Just lettin you know that your silly trick was pointless :tease:


Ok. Let me explain something. You can see who has visited your profile page. I never once said I got addresses from your page, I simply said I visited every page. This was to throw off any way that someone thought "he went to my page he must be sending to me, blah blah blah".

Don't worry it's not going to you anyway, so you wont have to count the number of cigars I sent you


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> See that, you already backed down. That's a sign of weakness.


There's a difference between backing down, and restating. Backing down would have been to take back the point. All I did was reinforce my original point by removing the obstacle to your understanding. Point is, llamas are going down!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

LOL you guys are getting all analytical hahaha. Too funny.



> There's a difference between backing down, and restating. Backing down would have been to take back the point. All I did was reinforce my original point by removing the obstacle to your understanding. Point is, llamas are going down!





> What would be the point of that sir? You had to have gone to another thread or something to get our addresses seeing as you cant look up our addresses anyway.
> 
> August to October does not equal 90 days. Thats right, squids can do math too!


You guys almost seemed frightened. Guys its ok its just cigars, not real bombs, its gonna be ok. Really.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> LOL you guys are getting all analytical hahaha. Too funny.
> 
> You guys almost seemed frightened. Guys its ok its just cigars, not real bombs, its gonna be ok. Really.


Analytical = calm, cool, and collected. If we were frightened, we'd be getting illogical and hysterical, not being analytical about the finer points of our rhetoric.

:smoke:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Went to your profile, but remembered you were moving... Hence no DC reply from me yet... However I am thinking of PMing Brain... Because although he is a llama, the llamas have been very helpful in providing addresses to targets in the past for me. Even llama sympathetic targets (hell even llamas themselves).
> 
> I want to see a bear wearing a bib and holding silverwear...


Sorry, that's G-14 classified......the other bears wouldn't like it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

And more to the point, this is what the Bomb Squids are going to sound like after ZK and probably all the other loan assassins get on them.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like we can take a beating and still stay standing... Doesn't bode well for your "destroyed" projections.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Looks like we can take a beating and still stay standing... Doesn't bode well for your "destroyed" projections.


It was also a movie, and we know movies are "make believe". Just like the Bomb Squids dominating "Cigar Bombs". Make Believe.

I think you guys have all watched way to many movies on Lifetime.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait, _you_ posted that movie...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait, _you_ posted that movie...


Yes Don (since you can't get my name right), I did post that movie. And this is something called a "thread". See one person writes out sentences, and another responds. I was simply responding to a previous post about "destroyed projections". It doesn't mean you guys won't be left wondering who the hell kicked you. I was simply responding saying that your (Bomb Squids, henceforth known as BS) ability to stay standing is make believe.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I hope the s*** you post makes sense to you, cause that will at least make one person :wink:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I hope the s*** you post makes sense to you, cause that will at least make one person :wink:


Really? What do you expect out of me after a few Wild Turkey 101's. That's the best I can do at the moment. Cut me some slack.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> Really? What do you expect out of me after a few Wild Turkey 101's. That's the best I can do at the moment. Cut me some slack.


Haha. Fair enough! :drinking:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Poor unsuspecting victims.......just trying to have a good time completely unaware of the damage headed their way. Sure they see a few numbers but the destruction has yet to land.


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> My favorite thing about all of this is that the Squids have now become the thing they despise the most...they are the Walmart of Bombings...tons of cheap cigars will be flying high over these United States by 20+ BOTL that enjoy these terrible cigars and feel that others should enjoy them too. They can no longer "stand up against the tyranny of ZK", right? ZK isn't the largest group any more, right? Welcome to Squidmart...may I help you?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300085-news-break-super-gun-found-afghanistan.html

Nothing Cheap or terrible in my bombings. Guess you just made the list!!!:whip:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

zenom said:


> Really? What do you expect out of me after a few Wild Turkey 101's. That's the best I can do at the moment. Cut me some slack.


geez wild turkey 101? Dude I'm gonna have to bomb you with a scotch sampler


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> geez wild turkey 101? Dude I'm gonna have to bomb you with a scotch sampler


That's my everyday, Diet Coke and Wild Turkey 101. When I want a treat I go for something like Blanton's or any single barrels.

Never really had scotch that I can remember. I wouldn't even know what scotch to buy.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just so you guys know I have foiled any possible attempts at destroy my current home. I have put a hold on all my mail for 3 days while I take care of my new house. You will destroy the post office and I will just find my packages in the rubble. 

Muahahaha.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Monday should be a good day. I see all 4 say expected delivery by Monday October 17th. Not holding my breath, but I hope the 4 of you guys enjoy what I sent. 

I will be off signing my life away on the house, and you guys will hopefully be getting your packages. Won't get any better than that.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

zenom said:


> Monday should be a good day. I see all 4 say expected delivery by Monday October 17th. Not holding my breath, but I hope the 4 of you guys enjoy what I sent.
> 
> I will be off signing my life away on the house, and you guys will hopefully be getting your packages. Won't get any better than that.


My packages made it from Indiana to the west coast in 2 days, so I would assume Michigan will end up the same way. I guess that's one advantage to living in the boring middle part of the country (though at least Michigan is pretty, northern Indiana... not so much)


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

A few of these are hitting today. Make sure to get out the tissue paper to protect yourself from the blast. 
Looks like Dan, Derek, and Dave.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

zenom said:


> Monday should be a good day. I see all 4 say expected delivery by Monday October 17th. Not holding my breath, but I hope the 4 of you guys enjoy what I sent.
> 
> I will be off signing my life away on the house, and you guys will hopefully be getting your packages. Won't get any better than that.


The bank can have your economic soul. But we can still bomb your person back to the stone age.


----------

